# YT624 Not reversing



## Fremen (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi all,

My 2018 YT624 is not reversing. It goes forward but when going reverse, it just sit still. I play with the cable going from the speed handle and it start moving reverse but really slow.

It had the same issue the second winter and it was just an "piece" that hold the cable that needed to be tighten, based on my seller.

The thing it is underneath the motor and the seller quite far from where I live.

I would like to see if I can fix it myself but not sure how to proceed to open the bottom/back to see inside.

Could not find anything on YouTube.

Anyone here had experience the same issue and know where I could find some help ?

thanks

Eric


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this Yamaha? Coby7 has a 24 inch Yamaha snow blower
You can go to the Yamaha snow blower fan club forum and post your question there too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Eric

Leonz, yes it's a Yamaha. :wink2: 
.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from Gettysburg


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Same from Anchorage AK


I would guess its in Warranty still, the hydrostatic is different than mos of us with the friction drive.


----------

